# Anyone know where to buy pan cars?



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking to get a mini/micro pan car like the Scalpel 1/18. Anyone know what ones are good and where to get them?


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

I my opinion the BRP cars are the best 1/18th pan car. Go to brpracing.com

Hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I have looked at them but I want more of a pan car body not the nascar type


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2007)

You should be able to mount any type of body you want on the BRP cars. Might take a little bit of work but shouldn't be a big problem.

Tim


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

BRP has the GTP Sports #252 body. Looks like a pan car body.
http://brpracing.com/18bodypics.html


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Parma speed 8 will fit if Your running a small servo. I also could take the body out and adjust the price for You.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

After our first run last nite of our BRP cars we are totally impressed we run road course and the little BRP cars turned lap times comparable to our MRS4's and M18's that we have been running for 8 years.
and they are exotec mrs4's all running brushless and lipo's. as are the BRP's.
they are not super hi tech but they dont need to be they just plain work.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

why buy a car you will have problems getting parts for when they break the brp car is made right here in america parts are a e-mail or phone car away the scalpal is in europe someone here might have parts or might not brp the manufacture is right here call and get it in a couple days


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone have a used one?


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

deadsquirrle said:


> Anyone have a used one?


welll its under a hundred bucks so why bother ... however if someones getting out of it you could prob pick up a pile of stuff pretty cheap.
I think most BRP racers will put them away on a shelf and keep them if they arent racing just because the itch comes back and it really easy to throw it back on the track and be competitive right away


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

$89.99 on ebay free shipping. I can put any body We make in for you road or oval chassis.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

This body?
http://www.shopatron.com/products/productdetail/part_number=10084/137.0.17031.0.0.0.0


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

So what motor/esc, servo, and lip battery do you all prefer. From hobbypartz please


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

go to hobby king .com they have some killer 2.4 radios brushless escs and lipos and motors very reasonable


----------

